# Looking for AIWB Holster for Small Guy



## Belial88 (Mar 19, 2014)

Looking for an AIWB holster for my Shield 9mm (single stack 9). Appendix is just a lot more comfortable for someone like me, who is constantly in and out of the car for the job (as well as personal life). I spend on average 4 hours a day in the car (getting in, out of the car is also where I envision my SD scenarios most likely to occur).


I'm also a very thin guy, ~140lb @5'10", so there's no gut or anything on me at all. So appendix is the way to go for me.


I'm not sure which holster to go for, but it looks like it's mostly a choice between the Comp-tac Minotaur Neutral Cant, Comp-tac Two O'Clock, Archangel 2, N82 Pro, and G-Code Incog.

I really don't care about printing, I'm going to be printing very little with such a small gun and don't tuck my clothes in (think nicer button ups or t-shirts and nice jeans but informal). What I care about above all else, is comfort. It needs to be that I would never think twice about picking up my gun just to step out for a second to get the mail, or a quick trip to the post office. The most comfortable holster is going to be the one I want.

I would really appreciate if anyone could speak to having tried any of these holsters, compared to other holsters they've tried. I'm well aware that these, and many other holsters, are awesome (hell even the $5 walmart blackhawk holsters feel great to me), but it's quite useless if someone replies 'i have an alien gear holster and therefore because it's the only thing I've used, even though i have zero frame of reference, I'm going to recommend someone else potentially make the same mistake I did'. 

I've only tried the N82 holster, and the cheap Blackhawks, I mean they all felt nice to me so I don't really know what I'd want. I would think something with a 'backing' (hybrid style?) like the n82 might be more comfy than like an archangel or incog gun digging into you? I don't know.The G-Code Incog seems to be on my high list due to comfort and price (archangel seems to be the same thing but $30 more), but I'm wondering if the 'hybrid' style of the Minotaur Neutral or N82 is more comfortable. Comfort, comfort, comfort, is what I care about. I also do not carry about re-holstering (it's a CCW, not a range holster). 

Thanks!


----------



## Belial88 (Mar 19, 2014)

I think I'm looking at the N82 tuckable as my leading choice now, I've heard 2 people say it's more comfy than the incog. I hear the drawback is it's a bit bulky but i dont care, the shield is thin and no one would notice anyways (gun people seem to be so paranoid about that, some thug running up on me isn't going to notice the bulge on my hip in the night).


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The comp tac 2 o'clock would be my choice. The N82 looks like a POS. Have the Incog and think the 2 o'clock is the better option.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The JM Custom Kydex AIWB is another really good option:
*JM Custom Kydex AIWB Holster

*My *wife got to play around with a Shield and Comp-Tac 2-O'clock* and was pretty happy with it. One of our friends has bought a couple for this Glocks and is likewise happy with the 2-o'clock.

I have not found the INCOG to be all that comfortable.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

My 3 Speed Holster: 3Speed Holster


----------

